# Redemption day 4/14



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

I feel like I blew it by not getting out yesterday and hoping for acceptable conditions for the meet-up today...  The season is slipping away, and tomorrow looks another day I'd regret missing!  Is anyone thinking about heading out somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going to wachusett.  Just craving to get some turns in today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm thinking Loon or Cannon if anyone is up for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be at cannon


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2014)

Good coverage in the woods at Stowe as of yesterday.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2014)

At wachusett now.  

A little rain but not bad for $10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

I can hit Cannon for a little bit tomorrow.  I'll get there for first chair. Then have to take a conf call at 10am. Then can ski some more but have to bail by 1:00.

Meet you guys in the am?


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I can hit Cannon for a little bit tomorrow.  I'll get there for first chair. Then have to take a conf call at 10am. Then can ski some more but have to bail by 1:00.
> 
> Meet you guys in the am?



PM'd you. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, that really was a redemption day!  After Sunday's brutal precip I wasn't sure spring was ever really going to show.  

Great skiing with Edd and Snowseek in the warm south winds.  Temps hit about 60 but the wind and thin clouds never allowed us to get down to T-shirts.


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2014)

Good day for sure. The right side of Avalanche(?) was kick ass! Meeting people from the forum is always a trip but it was a pleasure skiing with those guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, sweet day, god I love skiing Cannon, can't think of a more New Englandly type area and that's what I was looking for. Great skiing with both of you guys, love those easy going spring days.

Snow is melting quickly folks....went back out in the later afternoon and the base was really starting to melt down. Still plenty of snow till close though


----------

